# [solved] Rechner tot

## mattes

Hallo, hat zwar nur indirekt mit Gentoo zu tun, aber ihr kennt euch doch aus und verzeiht es mir sicher   :Wink: 

Ich kämpfe seit drei Tagen damit, dass mein Rechner nix mehr macht  :Crying or Very sad: . Hab ihn runtergefahren und am nächsten morgen macht er nur noch einen langen Piep (oder doppelten) , die Floppy LED leuchtet dauernd und er bootet nicht und es kommt auch kein Bild (Monitor bekommt garkein Signal). 

Das MB handbuch gibt nix her zu Fehlerbeschreibungen (GA P35 DS4). Hab schon alles auseinander gebaut und wieder zusammen, Spannung gemessen, etc. nix hat geholfen. Da ich leider keine Tauschteile hab, bin ich recht aufgeschmissen. Was würdet ihr machen, auf welche Komponente deuten diese Symptome hin?

Oder kennt Jemand ein Forum wo mir besser geholfen werden könnte?Last edited by mattes on Fri Dec 02, 2011 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Das deutet auf die Grafikkarte hin. Schau mal ob es möglicherweiße die ist die am Arsch ist.

Schau in dem Zuge auch mal nach den Kondensatoren, möglicherweiße ist einer von denen abgeraucht (die kleinen runden Zylinder, wenn sich der silberne Deckel wölbt, dann ist der Kondensator mindestens kurz davor zu sterben. Möglicherweiße ist er es aber schon)

----------

## mattes

das war auch meine Vermutung, werde mal eine neue bestellen, wie gesagt leider nix zum tauschen. 

Was das noch bestärkt: Wenn ich die Graka rausnehme, ändert sich an den Symptomen nix. Ohne RAM piept es anders.

Kondensatoren sehen alle gut aus, auf MB und GraKa.

----------

## AmonAmarth

hast du mal nach der bedeutung der piepzeichen von deinem MB bzw BIOS gesucht (google)?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Falls du keine Infos über dein MB im Netz findest, folgendes:

->auch mal den Netzstecker gezogen, ein paar Sekunden gewartet und es nochmal versucht?

->wenn du mehrere RAM Bausteine verbaut hast, versuche erstmal den RAM jeweils zu tauschen und einzeln zu testen (Reihenfolge beachten).

->läuft der CPU Lüfter / GPU-Lüfter?

LG

xlayre

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

hat sich erledigt, neue Grafikkarte rein und geht    :Very Happy: 

Wegen des Biepcodes: nix gefunden.

 *xlayre wrote:*   

> Falls du keine Infos über dein MB im Netz findest, folgendes:
> 
> ->auch mal den Netzstecker gezogen, ein paar Sekunden gewartet und es nochmal versucht?
> 
> ->wenn du mehrere RAM Bausteine verbaut hast, versuche erstmal den RAM jeweils zu tauschen und einzeln zu testen (Reihenfolge beachten).
> ...

  Das hatte ich alles probiert, beide Lüfter liefen, wenn ein Lüfter hängt gibts bei dem Board ein Dauerpiepen.

danke an euch   :Exclamation: 

----------

